# Seeding Pasture



## genuck (Aug 13, 2011)

Fall is coming on quick and my mom wants to seed some winter rye. We live in SW PA, what would you recommend we seed for goats and sheep?

 Thanks!


----------



## genuck (Aug 20, 2011)

Bump

 Would the seed for deer forage work? rye, oat, rape, etc?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a good link for you. Pasture seeding


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 21, 2011)

I also live in western PA.  In the spring I went to TSC and bought a "pasture mix" seed blend.  I top dressed the existing pasture and it worked out very well.  I also added several pounds of Ladino clover to the mix.  
Winter rye or wheat would also work, I would think.


----------



## genuck (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

